# ATN THOR 4



## pinus palustris (Dec 5, 2019)

Trying to get new thermal setup..ATN THOR 4 640 1-10x and having problems with everything being so bright (trees, thickets, shrubs, etc). Have adjusted brightness downwards but still bright then falls off as it goes too dark. Have tried various color palettes with no great improvement. also one shot zero took a lot of adjustment...ie gun was shooting about 1-1.5ft off at 50yds...had make adj to lower right quadrant to be in middle of target! ie initial aim point was off target at 9 o'clock position just to hit paper in lower right of target...strange looking at reticle in lower right of viewfinder!
gun: DPMS Oracle .308
 Anyone with experience setting up this scope?
thanks


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 5, 2019)

I can't help ya on the settings on the ATN. I've got a Pulsar and I just played with the brightness and contrast till it looked the best to me. I've also got an ATN Xsight and that one shot sighting in on it is a pain in the butt to do. There's a video on YouTube that shows how to do it


----------



## pinus palustris (Dec 5, 2019)

Sg thanks. Maybe there will be some others chiming in after a while!


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 5, 2019)

May not help much but we was just out trying to bust a hog and I did notice on mine that when it's white hot that it does give off a lil glare but on black hot it doesn't. I myself keep mine on black hog


----------



## scottja (Dec 6, 2019)

I hunt with Pulsar equipment but the problem you have with trees, bushes, etc. being so bright is the same across manufacturers.  sghoghunter hit on the issue.  If you use white hot, everything that absorbed heat during sunlight hours is going to remain warm well into the evening and will continue to show up bright.  

You didn't mention whether you have actually looked at any critters with it yet.  Even though the trees will be bright, critters will usually light up like neon on white hot.  You should not have an issue distinguishing between them unless you are pushing the distance on your thermal or they are standing behind grass or brush.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 9, 2019)

I shoot the IR Hunter Mark II. The very best advice I can give is mount your scope and start shooting and hunting a bunch at nite. You will learn how to handle the brightness levels etc also you will have to learn about loosing depth perception in the dark. Rain is another factor you can actually watch the trees and other things disappear as the rain tends to cause all things to have the same temperature.


----------

